# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  حول دخول الجن بدن الإنسان

## حكاية روووح

أُثِيرَت في الأيام الماضية قضية دخول الجن بدن الإنسان ، وأن هذا مستحيل عقلاً ‍!! بسبب الاختلاف في أصل الخلقة ، إذ خلق الإنسان من طين وخلق الجن من نار ، وإن الشياطين لا تملك سوى الوسوسة ولم يجعل الله لها سلطة على الإنسان ! وأن الأشرطة المسجلة التي تتداول ليست دليلاً على هذا الأمر ، فما ردكم على ذلك ؟
نص الجواب


الحمد لله
إن دخول الجان بدن الإنسان ثابت بالكتاب والسنة واتفاق أهل السنة والجماعة والمشاهد والمحسوس ، ولم يخالف في ذلك إلا المعتزلة الذي قدموا معقولاتهم على أدلة الكتاب والسنة ، ونحن نذكر من ذلك ما تيسر :
قال الله عز وجل : ( الذين يأكلون الربا لا يقومون إلا كما يقوم الذي يتخبطه الشيطان من المس ذلك بأنهم قالوا إنما البيع مثل الربا .. ) البقرة/275
قال القرطبي في تفسيره (ج3ص355 ) : ( هذه الآية دليل على فساد إنكار من أنكر الصرع من جهة الجن ، وزعم أنه من فعل الطبائع وأن الشيطان لا يسلك في الإنسان ولا يكون منه مس )
وقال ابن كثير في تفسير (ج1ص32 ) بعد أن ذكر الآية السابقة ( أي لا يقومون من قبورهم يوم القيامة إلا كما يقوم المصروع حال صرعه وتخبط الشيطان له ، وذلك أنه يقوم قياماً منكراً ، وقال ابن عباس : آكل الربا يبعث يوم القيامة مجنوناً يخنق ) .
وجاء في الحديث الصحيح الذي يرويه النسائي عن أبي اليسر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يدعو : ( اللهم إني أعوذ بك من التردي والهرم والغرق والحرق وأعوذ بك أن يتخبطني الشيطان عند الموت ... ) قال المناوي في فيضه ( ج2ص148 ) في شرح عبارة ( وأعوذ بك أن يتخبطني الشيطان عند الموت ) أي يصرعني ويلعب بي ويفسد ديني أو عقلي ( عند الموت ) بنزعاته التي تزل بها الأقدام ، وتصرع العقول والأحلام وقد يستولي على المرء عند فراق الدنيا فيضله أو يمنعه من التوبة ... الخ
وقال ابن تيمية ( مجموع الفتاوى 24/276 ) دخول الجن في بدن الإنسان ثابت باتفاق أهل السنة والجماعة ، قال الله تعالى : ( الذين يأكلون الربا لا يقومون إلا كما يقوم الذي يتخبطه الشيطان من المس ) البقرة /275 وفي الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن الشيطان يجري من ابن آدم مجرى الدم ) أ.هـ
وقال عبد الله بن الإمام أحمد بن حنبل : قلت لأبي : إن أقواماً يقولون إن الجن لا يدخل في بدن المصروع فقال : ( يا بني يكذبون هو ذا يتكلم على لسانه ) . قال ابن تيمية معلقاً ( هذا الذي قاله مشهور فإنه يصرع الرجل فيتكلم بلسان لا يعرف معناه ، ويُضرب على بدنه ضرباً عظيماً لو ضُرب به جمل لأثر به أثراً عظيماً ، والمصروع مع هذا لا يحس بالضرب ، ولا بالكلام الذي يقوله وقد يَجُر المصروع وغير المصروع ويجر البساط الذي يجلس عليه ويحول الآلات وينقل من مكان إلى مكان ويجري غير ذلك من الأمور ، ومن شاهدها أفادته علماً ضرورياً بأن الناطق على لسان الإنس ، والمحرك لهذه الأجسام جنس آخر غير الإنسان ) ، ويقول رحمه الله : ( وليس في أئمة المسلمين من ينكر دخول الجن بدن المصروع وغيره ، ومن أنكر ذلك وادعى أن الشرع يُكذب ذلك فقد كذب على الشرع ، وليس في الأدلة الشرعية ما ينفي ذلك ) .
فدخول الجن إلى جسد الإنس إذاً ثابت بالكتاب العزيز والسنة المطهرة وباتفاق أهل السنة والجماعة الذي سردنا بعضاً من أقوالهم .
وأما قول الله عز وجل : ( وما هم بضارين به من أحد إلا بإذن الله ) فهو لا شك دليل واضح على أن الجن لا يستطيعون أن يضروا أحداً بسحر أو بصرع أو غيره من أنواع الإيذاء أو الإضلال إلا بإذن الله ، كما قال الحسن البصري : من شاء الله سلطهم عليه ، ومن لم يشأ لم يسلط ولا يستطيعون من أحد إلا بإذن الله ، كما قال الله تعالى ، فالشيطان ( وهو الجني الكافر ) قد يسلط على المؤمنين بذنوبهم وبعدهم عن ذكر الله وتوحيده وإخلاص العبادة له ، وأما عباد الله الصالحين فلا قدرة له عليهم كما قال تعالى : ( إن عبادي ليس لك عليهم سلطان وكفى بربك وكيلاً ) الإسراء/65 .
وقد كانت العرب في الجاهلية تعرف ذلك جيداً وتتداوله في أشعارها فقد شبه الأعشى ناقته في نشاطها بالجنون في قوله :
وتصبح عن غب السرى وكأنما ألم بها من طائف الجن أولق
والأولق : شبه الجنون .
أما أسباب الصرع : فقد بين ابن تيمية ( مجموع الفتاوى 19/39 ) ذلك بقوله : ( إن صرع الجن للإنس قد يكون عن شهوة وهوى وعشق كما يتفق للإنس مع الإنس ... وقد يكون وهو الأكثر عن بغض ومجازاة مثل أن يؤذيهم بعض الإنس أو يظنوا أنهم يتعمدون أذاهم إما يبول على بعضهم وإما يصب ماءً حاراً وإما بقتل بعضهم ، وإن كان الإنس لا يعرف ذلك ، وفي الجن جهل وظلم فيعاقبونه بأكثر مما يستحقه ، وقد يكون عن عبث منهم وشر بمثل سفهاء الإنس ) انتهى .
أقول : ولعل النجاة من ذلك هو ذكر الله والتسمية عند بدء الأمور كلها كما صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم التسمية وذكر الله عند أمور كثيرة مثل أكل الطعام والشراب وعند ركوب الدابة وعند وضع الثياب للحاجة وعند الجماع وغيرها من الأمور ..
وأما عن علاجه فيقول ابن تيمية ( مجموع الفتاوى 19/42 ) : ( والمقصود أن الجن إذا اعتدوا على الإنس أخبروا بحكم الله ورسوله وأقيمت عليهم الحجة وأمروا بالمعروف ونهوا عن المنكر كما يفعل بالإنس لأن الله يقول : ( وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولاً ) ثم قال : وإذا لم يرتدع الجني بالأمر والنهي والبيان فإنه يجوز نهره وسبه وتهديده ولعنه ، كما فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مع الشيطان عندما جاء بشهاب ليرميه في وجه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : ( أعوذ بالله منك ، وألعنك بلعنة الله - ثلاثاً ) رواه البخاري ، ويستعان عليه أيضاً بذكر الله وقراءة القرآن ، وخاصة أية الكرسي فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( فإنه من قرأها لن يزال عليه من الله حافظ ولا يقربه الشيطان حتى يصبح ) رواه البخاري وقراءة المعوذتين كذلك .
وأما الطبيب النفساني الذي لا يعتمد على ما ذكرنا في علاجه للمصروع فإنه لن ينفع المصروع بشيء .
والمسألة تحتمل البسط أكثر من ذلك وفيما ذكرناه كفاية للمتبع . والحمد لله رب العالمين .
المصدر: المرجع : مسائل ورسائل/محمد الحمود النجدي ص23


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------

